# ear infection



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

my moms dogs ears are real red and she is itching them quite a bit, this happens quite a bit. she says it is from allergys. she normally takes the dog to vet and gets prednisone 5mg. is there anything she can do besides the prednisone?

there are many things she is allergic to. all are environmental and not food related


----------



## SutterCane (Jan 9, 2009)

Benadryl. My stepmom's dog does the same thing and they give it benadryl.


----------



## SutterCane (Jan 9, 2009)

The vet told them to do that.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

yeah she does the benadry for itching also


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

We had a dog that had that type of problem also. The vet had us cleaning his ears everyother day and it did seem to help. They had us use the regular ear cleaner that we would put in his ears and rub them and then let him shake it out...


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

She could try changing the food. It might be a food allergy. TOTW is often a good choice for dogs with allergies. She could also try raw, just prepare the meals herself.
Good luck!


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

earcleaner

best stuff in the world to clean ears with!!!!


----------



## redsky (Feb 28, 2009)

I use epi-optic (sorry if i spelled it incorrectly) for cleaning and maintenance helped Kong a lot along with an antibiotic but after that one time he's never had another ear infection BTW long time no talk to wayne hope all is well.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Prednisone is used as an anti inflamatory. I hate it, and long term usage is detrimental to your dog. If the dog is going after it's feet and ears it's a food allergy. your mom should get the dog on some ciprofloxcin (antibotic) and she needs a decent ear rinse epi-optic or otifoam and otirinse. Since the ears are inflamed i would have her ask for a topical steriod for inside the ears. Also, does the dog get itchy or pink all over the body? If so I would reccomend Virbacs KetoChlor and ResiCort. I can't stress this enough... benadryl is just a SEDATIVE for animals...it doesn't treat the symptoms of the allergies. Have her check into hydroxazine (need a script from the vet).


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

I had a pit with the same problems. She was also on the pred. That was the only thing that would keep her from itching her ears, she didnt have food allergies but was allergic to everything just like you stated. Sadly their was nothing we could, we took her to every vet around and they all told us that the pred would be the best solution. We had to have her put down Oct. 7th because the pred. had finally shut down her kidneys and settled in her joints to the point she couldnt walk, she was only 3 years young. I wish you luck with this dog, I know how much of a pain in the butt it can be to clean ears everyday and have to give medicine. Pred. also causes weight problems as well.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Wheezie, neela has both food and enviornmental allergies just like you stated... I would also see if your mom would try an animal dermatologist. My dermatologist is the one who showed me the way to avoid the prednisone which my regular vet insisted was neccessary... also he got us on a plan for immunotherapy which is working WONDERFUL. Her infections have been cut more than in half. I was taking her to the vet before the immunotherapy every other month for pred and antibiotics as well as ear crap... we've been to the vet 4 times in 2008 which is a hell of an improvement. We were talking about putting her down because of her being so ill all of the time before we stepped into the dermatologists office.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I would definately stop using predisone. The vet should be doing tests to find the source of the problem not just covering it up. Wayne start out by washing the ears well and removing any type of debrie from the ear canal. I can't remeber does she have ears that hang if she does your mom should take a dry cotton ball and dry out the ear every day and use an ear powder on them too.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

prednisone is a steroid, i had no idea they used it on dogs also, i use it when i get sick with my chrons disease. weird.
good luck.


----------



## MERC (Mar 26, 2009)

Ok so Merc either has an ear infection or a foxtail in his ear. There was some dirt and debris in his ear and I cleaned it out but it is still red and possibly a little swollen. It seems that either epi optic otifoam or otirinse are what to use but I tried 3 different pet stores and no one carried it. Where do you guys get it from or what is a good home remedy for me to cook up myself? Im realy just looking for a good clenser. I didnt want to use the petco or petsmart brands. Any help? Thanks.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

merc the epioptic, otifoam, and otirinse are things you have to get from your vet. Just give them a call to see if they carry it, if they do say you'd like to pick some up.


----------



## Bulldoggin (Jun 15, 2009)

I use rubbing alcohol to clean my dogs ears, works great. if you need to clean them often, then add a lil tea tree oil to the alcohol to keep skin in ears from drying out. put it in an eye drop solution container or something to that effect so you can pour it....shake if it has TT oil in it and pour it in ears, rub ears at base and let dog shake it out.... then clean inside with cotton and alcohol. 
My first question would be is there any smell comming from the ears?????????


----------



## Jenna23 (Jun 1, 2009)

Bulldoggin said:


> My first question would be is there any smell comming from the ears?????????


Right^^^good point. My mother in laws dog's ears do something similar to what your describing but his ears get really swollen and stink. You can try flushing her hears with warm water and using rubbing alcohol to clean like bulldoggin suggessted, sometimes its a mite problem (hence the smell) you can use either tea tree oil or vegetable oil to clean/kill the mites.


----------



## Bulldoggin (Jun 15, 2009)

I don't mean to be contrary, but NEVER put water in your dogs ears !! That is just asking for trouble. IMO.
Oil does not kill earmites, and stinky usually means fungus or yeast infection as well as a few other things in my experience. 
But knowing about smell is the first step to resolving your problem with your dog.
Not that your vet is wrong, but it never hurts to rule out other things. 
any sort of infection could be a secondary condition caused by the inflamation of the allergy problem if that is what is wrong, there are steps that you can take to determin what is actually going on. I'll go through em with you if you like one at a time. First off, get those ears clean, and let me know about the smell. 
if it is allergies the prednisone should help, if it is not allergies, the prednisone would only allow the condition and any secondary problems to get worse...
How does your dog do when on the prednisone?


----------



## Jenna23 (Jun 1, 2009)

Bulldoggin said:


> I don't mean to be contrary, but NEVER put water in your dogs ears !! That is just asking for trouble. IMO.
> Oil does not kill earmites, and stinky usually means fungus or yeast infection as well as a few other things in my experience.
> But knowing about smell is the first step to resolving your problem with your dog.


By all means, I was just sharing what I was told to do. However, you may be wiser in this category than myself. Everyone has their own way of doing things.


----------



## Bulldoggin (Jun 15, 2009)

It's just my opinion Jenna, nothing meant by it, sorry didn't know how to say it except the way I did. trying not to step on toes , but felt it important to say.
And yes, I have alot of experience when it comes to certain vetrinary issues. Nothing ever replaces the value of a good, knowledgable vet, except perhaps IMO a good dogman. but when your vet isn't working, there are alot of dog people who have an extrordinary knowledge base when it comes to care of an animal, and sometimes it just takes a lil tad of info from someones experience to make a world of difference for your pet.


----------



## Jenna23 (Jun 1, 2009)

Bulldoggin said:


> It's just my opinion Jenna, nothing meant by it, sorry didn't know how to say it except the way I did. trying not to step on toes , but felt it important to say.
> And yes, I have alot of experience when it comes to certain vetrinary issues. Nothing ever replaces the value of a good, knowledgable vet, except perhaps IMO a good dogman. but when your vet isn't working, there are alot of dog people who have an extrordinary knowledge base when it comes to care of an animal, and sometimes it just takes a lil tad of info from someones experience to make a world of difference for your pet.


No, No, no toes stepped on here. I'm not easily offended, actually I find you quite humorous (in that you make me laugh with your openness, most people are always afraid of offending people). And I do agree with you in that often a "good dogman" is more knowledgeable than a vet, and there are a few of those types on this forum. Shoot I learn more on here than I have from books/vets anyways so by all means share your experience/opinions. Different opinions offer more than the same opinion.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

wheezie said:


> my moms dogs ears are real red and she is itching them quite a bit, this happens quite a bit. she says it is from allergys. she normally takes the dog to vet and gets prednisone 5mg. is there anything she can do besides the prednisone?
> 
> there are many things she is allergic to. all are environmental and not food related


pred. or bendryol (sp?) are both great choices, kolby has really bad allgeries too, he is allergic to grass, out of all things!!! LOL! a dog who is allergic to grass! (i've seen it all !) but if he goes out side and rolls around when the grass is fresh cut he get's all ichy and bumpy, and when i call the vet they usually tell me to give him some childrens bendryol. i know the dosage goes by your dogs weight tho, so just make sure to call your vet or a vet to get the correct dosage, unless you know how to figure it up on your on. 
have you checked for ear mites maybe? i know my rabbits use to get that sometimes, and we would have to clean the ear, and put medicated ointment on it. idk, just another direction to look in....


----------

